# black-snow



## Anthon (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi I'm new here and was wondering if you guys could leave some constructive criticism on this track, it would be greatly appreciated


__
https://soundcloud.com/anthony-john-snook%2Fblack-snow


----------



## Jaws (Jun 4, 2011)

Could you give some idea of what you would like people to comment on, and your reason for asking for comments?


----------

